

Vegetarian robots - abeppu
http://www.economist.com/science-technology/technology-monitor/displayStory.cfm?story_id=16095401

======
crazydiamond
Somehow this doesn't feel right, unless scavengers and carnivores can feed off
it. It's like a hole or block in the food-chain.

